# did the frog kill my fish



## Cometz

I've got a small outdoor pond with 4 comets and the other day I saw a frog on the rocks around my pond and it jumped in so I tried to get it out with a net but couldn't find it and since that each day a fish has died and there's only one left, has the frog killed them? I'm new to keeping fish so I don't know.


----------



## P.senegalus

It could be a number of things that are causing you to lose fish. We will need a little more info in order to try and help you. Are you finding the fish, or are they just missing? If they are missing something is eating them. If not it is probably something in the water. Do you have a test kit to test the water for ammonia and such?


----------



## Cometz

well i found 2 of them dead floating on top of the water one had its eyes missing and one is missing like something has took it.

the one thats left seems healthy.


----------



## emc7

Usually, but not always, animals that kill fish also eat them. For floating corpses, look to water quality (ammonia, nitrite, nitrate) or low oxygen (still, warm water)


----------



## Cometz

yes but surly all 4 would be dead if it was a water problem the one thats left seem healthy and happy and ive not seen the frog since.


----------



## Charlie1

Most frogs do not actively hunt frogs, and the ones that do, EAT them, not just "kill" them. Frogs cannot chew, they must swallow their prey whole, so your fish would be missing if the frog was eating them. It is most likely chemical issues. All fish are different and consequently can tolerate higher chemical levels than others.


----------

